# K70 Keycaps



## Torsley (6. September 2015)

Hallo,
Ich nutze seit knapp zwei Jahren die Vengeance K70 und habe die Keycaps zum saubermachen in Seifenwasser gewaschen und dann mit einem Fön getrocknet. Leider habe ich den Fön unterschätzt da sich einige der Keycaps verformt haben. Nun meine Frage. Kann man bei euch einen kompletten Satz neuer Keycaps ordern und was würde das kosten?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Torsley


----------



## Ex3cut3r (9. September 2015)

Habe das gleiche Problem, wurde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. September 2015)

Hallo ihr Beiden!

Leider haben wir momentan keine kompletten Keycap-Sets im Angebot. Da bleibt nur der Griff zu Drittanbietern. Es wird darüber nachgedacht diese mit anzubieten. Ob und wann dies der Fall sein wird, steht aber noch in den Sternen und ist daher für eine kurzfristige Lösung nicht geeignet.

Sorry, dass ich euch nicht helfen kann.

Grüße


----------



## Ex3cut3r (9. September 2015)

Na super, soll ich jetzt meine 130€ Tastatur deswegen nicht benutzen oder was? Bei sind ca. 20 Caps verformt. Drittanbieter verlangen 60€ aufwärts für nen bisschen Plastik. Irgendwie muss es doch eine Lösung geben. Meine Tastatur ist nicht mal 1 Jahr alt.


----------



## Torsley (9. September 2015)

hm das ist natürlich schade.  meine tastatur ist zum glück noch zu benutzen aber ein paar keys hacken nun ein wenig.


----------



## XyZaaH (9. September 2015)

Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> Na super, soll ich jetzt meine 130€ Tastatur deswegen nicht benutzen oder was? Bei sind ca. 20 Caps verformt. Drittanbieter verlangen 60€ aufwärts für nen bisschen Plastik. Irgendwie muss es doch eine Lösung geben. Meine Tastatur ist nicht mal 1 Jahr alt.



Das ist zwar schade, aber Corsair kann da auch nichts für, wenn se sagen dass sie keine sets verkaufen...
du könntest vielleicht nach einem gebrauchtem set ausschau halten....


----------



## Ex3cut3r (9. September 2015)

Ne, nie wieder Corsair, bestätigt mich nur, dass sie selber die Tastatur gar nicht fertigen, sondern fertigen lassen, und dann nur ihr Arschgeweih Logo daraufklatschen. 
Das "Problem" ist mittlerweile ziemlich bekannt, bei Google findet man post darüber von 2013 und in 2 Jahren hat Corsair es nicht geschafft von den armen Chinesen  wo sie fertigen lassen, ein Paar Keycaps zu kaufen? WOW Klasse.

P.S Ein Ticket habe ich auch schon auf eurer Homepage gestartet, seit 5 Tagen, warte ich dort auf eine Antwort!!! Super Support


----------



## Bluebeard (10. September 2015)

Lieber Ex3cut3r - Sorry, aber wir können auch nichts dafür, dass du deine Tastatur selbst beschädigst. Kann zwar verstehen und sehe auch, dass du über das Fehlen von Ersatzteilen sichtlich unglücklich bist, aber deshalb gleich so ungehalten zu reagieren verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Das die von mir aufgezeigte Ausweichmöglichkeit dir auch nicht zusagt ist sehr schade, aber sei es drum. Ich gebe dir Recht, dass es schade ist, dass wir keine Ersatz-Sets anbieten, jedoch ist dies gar nicht so einfach zu realisieren wie du es dir eventuell vorstellst. Auch hier würden entsprechend Kosten auf den Kunden zukommen, denn man glaubt es vielleicht kaum, so ist eine Produktion von Keycaps nicht umsonst oder gar billig. Dann kommen neben den Fertigungskosten noch Kosten für Verpackung, Versand, Lagerung etc. hinzu und man landet schnell in einem preislichen Bereich der eventuell doch nicht so attraktiv ist für viele. Mich interessiert aber eine Sache sehr: Das Ticket ohne Antwort würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen. Schreib doch bitte einmal die Ticketnummer hier als Antwort rein.

Hi Torsley - wie viele Caps sind denn verformt bei dir, wenn du von einigen wenigen sprichst. Oder anders gefragt, welche davon haken so sehr, dass es sehr störend ist? Ich schaue gerne mal, ob ich genau diese noch an meinem schon zerpflückten Muster noch da habe.

Grüße


----------



## Torsley (10. September 2015)

es sind wenige so verformt das sie beim arbeiten probleme machen. vom aussehen her sind leider eine menge caps verformt. wenn ich also die möglichkeit hätte alle zu tauschen wäre mir das lieber. ich würde auch bei drittanbietern kaufen nur habe ich bis jetzt keinen gefunden der auch das deutsche tastatur layout anbietet. das thema scheint komplexer als man erst annehmen möchte.  und ich denke mal nicht das du da auf die schnelle einen tipp hast oder? da bin ich ja eher drauf und dran mir ne neue k70 rgb zu kaufen.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (10. September 2015)

Hier die Ticket Nummer 6670649

aber was soll das helfen? Interessiert bei Corsair auch niemanden, und der Höhepunkt ist ja auch noch, dass ich jetzt schuld bin...vlt solltest du mal weitergeben, dass eure Tastaturen, bei dem kleinsten Spritzer Wasser darauf, gleich schon nicht mehr funktionieren und einige Tasten doppelt agieren, bis sie wieder getrocknet sind, dann wurden einige (und im Internet ist es schon einigen passiert) nicht so oft zum Föhn greifen, um "sie" zu trocknen. Blöd dann nur das durch die Hitze des Föhns die Tastatur zwar wieder richtig funktioniert, aber einige Keycaps verformt sind.

Kunde ist König, kennt ihr anscheindend nicht? Gut, jetzt weiß ich bescheid, und werde wieder Logitech kaufen, so wie ich das immer eigentlich getan habe.
@ Torsley https://www.caseking.de/ducky-abs-keycap-set-fuer-shine-3-mit-backlight-de-layout-grau-gakc-033.html

Aber keine Ahnung ob die 100% funzen.


----------



## XyZaaH (10. September 2015)

Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> Hier die Ticket Nummer 6670649
> 
> aber was soll das helfen? Interessiert bei Corsair auch niemanden, und der Höhepunkt ist ja auch noch, dass ich jetzt schuld bin...vlt solltest du mal weitergeben, dass eure Tastaturen, bei dem kleinsten Spritzer Wasser darauf, gleich schon nicht mehr funktionieren und einige Tasten doppelt agieren, bis sie wieder getrocknet sind, dann wurden einige (und im Internet ist es schon einigen passiert) nicht so oft zum Föhn greifen, um "sie" zu trocknen. Blöd dann nur das durch die Hitze des Föhns die Tastatur zwar wieder richtig funktioniert, aber einige Keycaps verformt sind.
> 
> ...



Ja du bist selbst schuld.
ich hab meine Blackwidow auch schon öfters gereinigt, und die tasten einfach mit nem tuch abgetrocknet.
Und corsair kann auch nichts dafür dass du wasser auf deine tastatur spritzt, die k70 wurde nicht als wasserdicht angepriesen, also kannst du dich auch nicht beschweren.
@ Torsley würde keine abs keycaps kaufen, diese verschmutzen schnell. würde auf pbt setzen.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (10. September 2015)

Und was willst du jetzt hier? Arbeitest du bei Corsair? Nein, dann sei mal bitte ruhig.


----------



## Torsley (10. September 2015)

Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> @ Torsley https://www.caseking.de/ducky-abs-keycap-set-fuer-shine-3-mit-backlight-de-layout-grau-gakc-033.html
> 
> Aber keine Ahnung ob die 100% funzen.



super danke. werde ich mir die tage mal genauer ansehen 



XyZaaH schrieb:


> @ Torsley würde keine abs keycaps kaufen, diese verschmutzen schnell. würde auf pbt setzen.



ja ich muss mich da erstmal durchwühlen. hattes das thema noch nicht. danke für die info auf jedenfall.


----------



## XyZaaH (10. September 2015)

Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> Und was willst du jetzt hier? Arbeitest du bei Corsair? Nein, dann sei mal bitte ruhig.


Noch unfreundlicher geht's nicht? Erst seinen eigenen Fehler nicht einsehen, und dann auch noch unfreundlich sein??


----------



## Bluebeard (11. September 2015)

Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> Hier die Ticket Nummer 6670649
> 
> aber was soll das helfen? Interessiert bei Corsair auch niemanden, und der Höhepunkt ist ja auch noch, dass ich jetzt schuld bin...vlt solltest du mal weitergeben, dass eure Tastaturen, bei dem kleinsten Spritzer Wasser darauf, gleich schon nicht mehr funktionieren und einige Tasten doppelt agieren, bis sie wieder getrocknet sind, dann wurden einige (und im Internet ist es schon einigen passiert) nicht so oft zum Föhn greifen, um "sie" zu trocknen. Blöd dann nur das durch die Hitze des Föhns die Tastatur zwar wieder richtig funktioniert, aber einige Keycaps verformt sind...



Vielen Dank für die Ticketnummer. Das Ticket wurde an einem Freitag von dir eröffnet. Eine Antwort kann bis zu zwei Werktage in Anspruch nehmen. Hinzu kommt, dass am Montag in den USA Feiertag war und dadurch sich die Antwort einen weiteren Tag verzögert hat. Ärgerlich, aber leider nur schwer abwendbar. Durch den User verursachte Schäden sind nicht von der Garantie abgedeckt. Unsere Tastaturen sind nicht Spritzwassergeschützt. Entsprechend können wir über die Garantie dir keine Abwicklung anbieten. Da wir im Moment auch keine Tasten einzeln anbieten, gibt es unsererseits keine Lösung für deinen Fall. Selbstverständlich ist Kundenservice für uns sehr wichtig, aber verstehe doch bitte, dass dies nicht grenzenlos alles abdecken kann. Ich kann als Beispiel mein Auto auch nicht gegen nen Poller fahren und dann beim Händler darauf bestehen, dass er die Reparatur und Austauschteile auf Kulanz übernimmt weil nirgendwo steht das man mit seinem Auto nicht gegen Poller fahren soll da es dann beschädigt wird. Der Hersteller wird im Rahmen der Garantie auch nicht tätig werden.

@Torsley - Schau dich am besten in den Foren bei den einschlägigen Threads um. Ich kann dir im Moment auch keine direkte Quelle nennen, werde mich aber auf die Suche begeben und etwas zusammentragen.

Grüße


----------



## Ex3cut3r (11. September 2015)

Saftladen


----------



## chaotium (11. September 2015)

Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> Saftladen



Was soll der scheiss eigentlich?
Hab mir grad mal den Tread durchgeschaut.  Ich muss schon sagen, wenn eigene Dummheit weh tut 

Wie kommt man auf die Idee, Plastikteile mit dem Fön zu trocken? Muss jetzt Corsair hinten drauf schreiben: ACHTUNG. Nicht mit einem Fön trocken? Oo
Dann noch den Support Mitarbeiter blöd anmachen geht mal gar nicht!

Haste Pech, dann sind die 130€ lehrgeld.


----------



## XyZaaH (12. September 2015)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Was soll der scheiss eigentlich?
> Hab mir grad mal den Tread durchgeschaut.  Ich muss schon sagen, wenn eigene Dummheit weh tut
> 
> Wie kommt man auf die Idee, Plastikteile mit dem Fön zu trocken? Muss jetzt Corsair hinten drauf schreiben: ACHTUNG. Nicht mit einem Fön trocken? Oo
> ...


Genau meine rede.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (13. September 2015)

@ xtrame90
​Mach mal nen Rechtschreibkurs, furchtbar....


----------



## the_leon (13. September 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> xtrame90 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was soll der scheiss eigentlich?
> ...


Auch Meine!





Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> @ xtrame90
> ​Mach mal nen Rechtschreibkurs, furchtbar....



Und du machst am besten mal einen Antiaggressionskurs  
PS: "nen" steht nicht im Duden, lies deine Postings, bevor du solche Aussagen triffst 


@XyZaah, diese hier sind relativ günstig DSA PBT Blank Sets


----------



## Ex3cut3r (13. September 2015)

Hier stand mist.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (16. September 2015)

So mal ein Update:

Hab mir zuerst bei Caseking diese Metal Keycaps geholt
https://www.caseking.de/king-mod-metal-keycaps-set-innere-tasten-silber-de-layout-gakc-012.html, da war aber das blöde, dass das Licht von der Tastatur nicht mehr durchscheint  
Also zurück geschickt, und diese Ducky Tasten geholt: 
https://www.caseking.de/ducky-abs-keycap-set-fuer-shine-3-mit-backlight-de-layout-grau-gakc-033.html
Damit geht das Licht durch, jetzt sieht die Tastatur aber insgesamt nicht mehr so schick aus, weil die Standard Tasten "richtig" schwarz sind und die von Ducky grau. 

Werde diesen Misch Masch nun wohl auf Ebay verticken und mir was neues holen, von Corsair aber nie wieder etwas, bekommt mein Geld eben Logitech/Asus/Razer. 

Ansonsten überleg ich einen Deutschen Keycap  Store zu eröffnen, in Deutschland ist es ja ganz schwer an solche Sachen ranzukommen, anders als in den USA.


----------



## Bluebeard (17. September 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Infos Ex3cut3r. Die Idee mit dem lokalen Keycap Store würde definitiv eine Marktlücke stopfen.  Ich hoffe du wirst mit dem Produkt (egal von welchem Hersteller) welches am Ende auf deinem Tisch landet auf sehr lange Zeit glücklich. Drücke dir auch die Daumen, dass du nicht erneut versehentlich Flüssigkeiten verschüttest.


----------



## Grozz (17. September 2015)

Also Ex3cut3r ich bin eig eher enttäuscht^^ Du bist so dumm und schüttest Wasser auf deine Tastatur und erwartest dann das sie noch geht das ist mehr als deine eigene Dummheit. Corsair hat die Tastatur nie als Wasserdicht angepriesen wenn du es nicht checkst haste Pech. Dafür das du deine Keycaps mitn Fön getrocknet hast kann auch Corsair nix. Naja aber du bist ja sowieso der schlauste ne?  is ruhig die Suppe weiter mit der Gabel


----------



## Ex3cut3r (17. September 2015)

@ Bluebeard

Vielen Dank, vlt. kaufe ich auch wieder eine K70 RGB ^^ eure Tastaturen sehen meiner Meinung nach am besten aus 

@ Grozz

Geh mal zurück in deine Ecke du Jubelperser.


----------



## xHaru (3. Oktober 2015)

Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> Hier die Ticket Nummer [...]
> 
> aber was soll das helfen? Interessiert bei Corsair auch niemanden, und der Höhepunkt ist ja auch noch, dass ich jetzt schuld bin...vlt solltest du mal weitergeben, dass eure Tastaturen, bei dem kleinsten Spritzer Wasser darauf, gleich schon nicht mehr funktionieren und einige Tasten doppelt agieren, bis sie wieder getrocknet sind, dann wurden einige (und im Internet ist es schon einigen passiert) nicht so oft zum Föhn greifen, um "sie" zu trocknen. Blöd dann nur das durch die Hitze des Föhns die Tastatur zwar wieder richtig funktioniert, aber einige Keycaps verformt sind.
> 
> Kunde ist König, kennt ihr anscheindend nicht? Gut, jetzt weiß ich bescheid, und werde wieder Logitech kaufen, so wie ich das immer eigentlich getan habe.





Muss mich aber auch mal reinklinken. Wär die Tastatur aufgrund eines Defekts am Controller oder normaler Nutzung defekt, dann könnte jeder hier deinen Aufruhr verstehen, mehr oder weniger halt. Du hast aber selber Wasser drüber geschüttet und dann noch Plastik mit nem Föhn getrocknet. Mit nem Föhn. Da kommt heiße Luft raus und Plastik verformt sich bekanntlich bei Hitze. Das ist ein von dir selber verursachter Schaden. Und da machst du den Supporter dumm an und ziehst Produkt und Hersteller in den Dreck, nur, weil du das Produkt selber kaputt gemacht hast? 
Wenn ich jetz n Smartphone nehm und gegen die Wand werf, kann ich auch nicht verlangen, dass die das umsonst unter Garantie reparieren. 

Du solltest froh sein, dass Bluebeard sich auch deiner Problematik annimmt und mal checkt, was sich machen lässt. 
Du kannst auch nicht einfach so andere Nutzer anfahren, nur, weil sie dir ebenfalls sagen, was nunmal Sache ist, dafür könntest du im schlimmsten Fall sogar nen Bann aufgrund des direkten Angriffs von Personen bekommen. Klar, das eine oder andere hört sich schon n bisschen doof an, allerdings haben die schon irgendwie Recht. 
Zumindest weißt du jetzt, dass man nicht mit heißer Luft an Keycaps geht.  Dass die Tastatur nicht wasserdicht ist, sieht man übrigens auch, wenn man die Keycaps mal ab nimmt. 


Razer und Logitech kann man übrigens vergessen, ich würde an deiner Stelle (wieder) ne K70 RGB kaufen. Da bekommst du das Beste für dein Geld.


----------

